# pics of minis jumping etc.



## painthorselover (Aug 1, 2007)

Lets see some pics of some minis jumping,driving,showing,having fun etc.!!!!!

POST AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Devon (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I got this AWESOME shots of little ** 27.75" Tall** 3 yr old Stallion King. Hes for sale to




: :bgrin


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 2, 2007)

he IS a great jumper!!

i would buy him if i could.LOL.


----------



## shoeboxstables (Aug 2, 2007)

If you want to see som Driving photos, there was just a post on this photo forum asking for driving photos, go check that out!

Here's some jumping photos:












Some fun ones:

















Driving:






Showing:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's our main man Sky free jumping..


----------



## MidnightStarr (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is some of my best friend and his mini Driving!!

(you can also check my thread out about Driving Pics--there are some amazing pics)

Alex and Stormin' Norman
















and the handsome little man..






here some more at a different show....


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 3, 2007)

great pics everyone.

KEEP UM COMING!!!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is one of my horses jumping...I think probably the only jumping picture we have of any of our horses!






Tracy


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2007)

Here's a picture of my first ever show horse, *Triple H Derby Day Miracle*. He was a stallion (still have and love him, but now as a gelding) and he showed in everying -- halter, model, color, liberty, driving, obstacle and as you can see, he also jumps



: He's really a fun horse to own.


----------



## Cara (Aug 11, 2007)

This my mare China<3

**Jumping**











**groundrivng**


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 13, 2007)

This is how Chili Pepper and I have fun 































Jessi


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 15, 2007)

my guy jumping


----------



## Getitia (Aug 15, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Pam (Aug 19, 2007)




----------

